# XP Driver IRQL not less or equal blue screen



## cheesemonkey (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi, sorry new to this and not sure if this is the write place but I need help.


I have a fujitsu siemens e series life book running windows XP every time I turn it on it it boots up fine and I can log in it then runs for a few minutes, it then goes to a blue screen with the message driver IRQL not less or equal and reboots. I do not have enough time to write down the other informtion on the screen 

Any ideas thanks 

Pete:4-dontkno


----------



## Senzala235 (Jun 12, 2008)

this error usually means that you have a memory problem or hard drive problem, either way it is a hardware problem. Try Reseating the memory or if there is two chips insert one and then boot. Interchange between the two and see if this helps, if not try changing the memory with another one. If this fails then you will have to get a new hard drive. "SORRY"


----------

